# Stormy weather in Spain



## C7KEN (May 27, 2005)

I went out in the van to try and meet up with a Spanish motorhoming friend and due to the awfull storms I am still parked at El Campello. However I have as my next door neighbour another MHF member "Nomad" We are all keeping our heads down till the storm goes. This is not what we want here in Spain its as bad as being in the UK


----------



## sylke (Sep 10, 2007)

Maybe you should all move to Xabia/Javea Ken, I have just been on the webcam at Arenal beach & the weather is beautiful.  
Sylke


----------



## C7KEN (May 27, 2005)

It seems its worse more towards the south Almeria I understand is not good. However I am staying at home till it clears


----------



## TonyF (Sep 1, 2008)

Hi

I'm 30minutes north of Javier, Denia (inland) sun is out and 17c the winds are abating - however we are still getting sudden and violent gusts that seem to come from nowhere (about every 5 minutes) This is quite tricky in a high sided vehicle (although you already know that!) :? The web cams look great but if you go to http://www.comunitatvalenciana.com/eltiempo/denia-puerto.htm?estacion=denia-puerto2 you can get real time data including wind speed (you can change the town to many others within the Valencia/Alicante region.

My Hymer is staying parked outside my house for the time being  
Safe travels

Tony


----------



## 38Rover (Nov 9, 2006)

Here on the Costa del Sol the weather has not been as it should but no realy srtong winds chilly at the moment sun is out looks like a nice day


----------



## Glengyle (Mar 18, 2007)

According to the BBC weather site winds in Almeria are 13mph today. We were there over the weekend and winds were 21-22 mph, breezy but no major problems. Was pretty windy driving at times yesterday though between Almeria and Murcia, driving 40mph at times. At Oliva now - not too windy here.


----------



## Annsman (Nov 8, 2007)

In Torre Del Mar at the moment. The weather is dry with some very patchy clouds, but otherwise the sun is out. The wind is a storng to stiff breeze but very cold. It has changed direction in the last 24 hours and is coming from the North. I have heard that is is snowing in the mountains in the Granada area, but I can't confirm this.

We have been in Southern Spain for two weeks and for the first week it was warm enough to wear my shorts and light weight fleece during the day. However this last week has got colder and my jeans are back on!

It has only rained during the day twice since last Tuesday


----------



## eddied (May 9, 2005)

*Bad weather in Spain, even worse in Italy*

 Ciao tutti,
yes indeed. it sure is winter with a vengeance all over Europe. In the Dolomites they are delighted because they are having one of the best winter skiing seasons ever, with record snowfalls, and record domestic and Eastern European visitors.
Elsewhere the story is not so good, with death and destruction on the agenda. Landslides blocked the main Salerno - Reggio Calabria highway A3, killing two and injuring 5. A giant wave swept a woman out to sea on the Amalfi coast at Praiano, and she drowned. A fisherman missing at Piombino. Our road out of the peninsula (SS 145) blocked by a landslide. The Amalfi Coast road (SS163) blocked by a landslide.
Can I just ask, why, oh why :roll: do you all insist on wearing shorts in Italy and Spain in the depths of winter? Any idea how ridiculous you look?
Just been down town, and there they were, in short sleeved tee shirt, sandals, and shorts, covered by platic macs, in a bleeding hailstorm!
saluti,
eddied


----------



## julie798 (Jun 13, 2007)

*RAIN*

Its because they are on holiday.
In our town, people stand out in July if they wear shorts, let alone in January, but I just think, live and let live 8)


----------



## 101405 (Oct 15, 2006)

*weather in Spain*

Well it is winter, but this year has been colder than most , If you want to know the local weather for Torre-del-mar and Axarquia try our local weather station . www.malagaweather.com. If you are camping (wild)by the Faro on the front at Torre expect to be moved , as its for cars only and they will move you(polica) as there are 2 good campsites nrby.


----------



## statenisland (Aug 17, 2007)

*Weather in Spain*

Good morning,
I know it is off the original topic but regarding the police moving Motorhomes on from the front at Torre del Mar. We were there in December and everything appeared ok.
But, we were moved from the land to the side of the Ferrara Hotel at Torrox Costa. Having said that, vehicles were back the next day.
Is this the way wild camping is going on the Costas? I have some sympathy with the locals as some motorhomers turn up and set themselves up with all their gear spread around their vans and don't move for weeks.


----------



## Annsman (Nov 8, 2007)

We turned up in Torre Del Mar on Monday after coming from Torrox. No problems there, the police and Guarda Civil both toured round the car park and just waved when I acknowledged them. In fact on Saturday night there was 55 vans there at 22.30 and on Sunday at the same time 34!

In Torre Del Mar, we thought about staying on the car park but are awaiting a package from the Uk so we are on one of the sites until it gets here. The vans that were on the car park are still there and according to one chap the police have been round but again haven't bothered anyone, but as we all know, it can change over night. Anyone who is free camping surely takes that into consideration when they set up though.

Of the eight or nine vans there I haven't seen anyone "setting up camp" as such. Some have chairs out during the day, but no one has their awnings out and ground sheet down!

I'm sure that in some places as the season develops and tourists don't appear because of the credit problems in the Uk & Germany, who according to the papers are having a worse time than the UK, motorhomes will be the major source of income for some bars and shops in places where people freecamp. It will be interesting to see whether they are moved on so quick then!


----------



## 38Rover (Nov 9, 2006)

I parked in my car in the lighthouse car park in Torre del Mar about 3 weeks ago just as the police were taking details and moving all the motorhomes on. I was there again yesterday and there was about 20 units parked up also about 5 overnighting in a nearbye residential square.
I guess its just a cat and mouse game with the police.
There are 2 sites within 500m of the lighthouse.


----------



## wobby (May 1, 2005)

*Re: Bad weather in Spain, even worse in Italy*



eddied said:


> Ciao tutti,
> yes indeed. it sure is winter with a vengeance all over Europe. In the Dolomites they are delighted because they are having one of the best winter skiing seasons ever, with record snowfalls, and record domestic and Eastern European visitors.
> Elsewhere the story is not so good, with death and destruction on the agenda. Landslides blocked the main Salerno - Reggio Calabria highway A3, killing two and injuring 5. A giant wave swept a woman out to sea on the Amalfi coast at Praiano, and she drowned. A fisherman missing at Piombino. Our road out of the peninsula (SS 145) blocked by a landslide. The Amalfi Coast road (SS163) blocked by a landslide.
> Can I just ask, why, oh why :roll: do you all insist on wearing shorts in Italy and Spain in the depths of winter? Any idea how ridiculous you look?
> ...


Stiff upper lip Eddied, Stiff upper lip. Its what we Brits do :roll: :roll:

Wobby


----------



## 38Rover (Nov 9, 2006)

Don't knock the sandels and shorts in winter brigade it's how we tell the "TOURISTA" from the residents.


----------



## 101405 (Oct 15, 2006)

Torre-Del-Mar
The sign on the entrada to the Faro car park now has cars only in english along with its Spanish wording " Solo turismo" which means coche(car) holiday parking for cars. The Facing Apartamento's complain about the M/hs being there and the emptying of tanks , As to the weather ! Spring has started and the daytime temps are up ,Spring flowers and almond blossom is blooming life feels good (LG) Buen viajes.


----------

